# wild camping in denmark?



## 97324 (Jan 17, 2006)

This is my second post as nobody botherd to answer my first post 8O ,maybe its becuase i am not a member :roll: .
ARE there alot wild camping spots in denmark?,i have checked all posts and this only country not coverd,also can u get water from petrol stations like u can here.i have found one useful post about holland,are there any aires there?.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi lost,

I have not yet finished "FAQ Wild Camping and Overnight Parking Denmark", but the basic rules are:

*Wild Camping* is strictly forbidden in Denmark, however *Overnight Parking* is normally allowed. The difference is:

If you simply pull up to a public car park, and stay there for the night, then this is "Overnight Parking". This is allowed everywhere where parking is legal and no signposts say otherwise.

If however you put anything outside your motorhome, e.g. roll down an awning, set up chairs and table or a barbecue, hang up the laundry, run a genny or do anything like that, or stay for more than one night, then you are "Wild Camping", and you will be fined.

There are quite a lot of car parks in quiet locations suitable for overnight parking. One exception however there is: On many locations in Denmark it is allowed to park _on the beach._ However there you may not park overnight.

Fresh water supply and waste water disposal is no problem at all in Denmark, as most motorway service stations and even some lay-bys are equipped with motorhome sanitary points (normally even free of charge).

As an alternative to overnight parking there are some (few) Stellplatz-like sites in DK, usually located at marinas. And there is a large network of camp sites providing so-called "Quick-Stop" places. These are pitches which are reserved for people arriving after 21:00 in the evening and leaving before 09:00 in the morning. You only pay reduced lump-sum for these.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 97324 (Jan 17, 2006)

*thanx*

Thankyou for help,may i ask how much it usaly is to park overnight there?,also i have checked all wild camping posts,and not many seem to be in italy?is wild camping ok there?switzerland as well.

We went wild camping for 2 weeks in scotland via the lake district,we stayed one night in the lakes then headed for loch ness.there are lots of sighns saying no overnight parking,but u just look for a spot that doesn't have one .WE FOUND LOADS  .we went all round the loch and found the other side of lockness the best,small little roads not much traffic.
The scottish people are lovely,and we cannot wait to go again.we wildcamped over nearly half off england in those 2 weeks.
So next year we will be going to ireland.
so my take is u can wildcamp as long as there is no sign ,and u respect the area u stay.we are off july for 6 weeks,we was going to head for denmark,but after the last post we might head for italy and spain instead.
last question it costs me 70 quid to fill my motorhome,roughly how much will it cost me in europe?more or less.thanx for help.
ps i find having a picture of a rottwiller and all our curtains closed,then the thiefs ect think twice before targeting our mh.we dont have a dog by the way. :wink:


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Re: thanx*



lost said:


> Thankyou for help,may i ask how much it usaly is to park overnight there?,also i have checked all wild camping posts,and not many seem to be in italy?is wild camping ok there?switzerland as well.


Italy I have no experience, not been there with the MH yet. But as far as I know the basic rule is the same as in Germany or France. In Switzerland it depends on the local, "cantonal" bye-laws, and there is a great variety. So no general rule.



lost said:


> We went wild camping for 2 weeks in scotland via the lake district,we stayed one night in the lakes then headed for loch ness.there are lots of sighns saying no overnight parking,but u just look for a spot that doesn't have one .WE FOUND LOADS  .


Good to hear that, as we head for Scotland next Sunday! 



lost said:


> so my take is u can wildcamp as long as there is no sign ,and u respect the area u stay.


Yes, that is the basic rule for Denmark. As for most other European countries. I know that it is mainly a matter of definition that leads to confusion here. While it seems that in English the terms "wild camping" and "overnight parking" are used almost synonymously, there is a big difference between them in the other European languages. The difference is as I explained above.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Lost

Good to hear you are not....Lost that is :wink:

You haven't got George with you have you?

Try this site:

http://www.aaroadwatch.ie/eupetrolprices/

In France the calculation would be 70x(1.097/1.445)=Cost in stirling to fill tank...I think :?


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

I would like to say thanks to Boff for the above very useful post.

:signthanks: 

Lyn


----------

